# Bosch 1617 baseplate screw



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Bosch 1617 baseplate screw

What kind of bit or tool do you use when you want to remove baseplate ?
Is it possible for you to get in a market ?
Or... you can get it only through Boach ?
I am glad if I could have informations.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Benny LaBaw said:


> Bosch 1617 baseplate screw
> 
> What kind of bit or tool do you use when you want to remove baseplate ?
> Is it possible for you to get in a market ?
> ...


Hi Benny.  Those look like what we call Torx head screws. Fairly easy to come by over here and Europe I think. You may just try a search on that term. A size T-20 is what I have in my Freud for the baseplate screws. Those look about the same. Next smaller size would be T-15 and next larger common size would be T-25.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just to add to John's post

Looks like a combo Torx,a strait screw driver blade should work on them also..
just need to use the right blade size..

==========


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Jhon san
Thank you for a info..
I went to Home Center to see it.
But as far as I verfy(?),it does not fit.
Thank you.

Bobj san
Thank you for your info..
I will try...a strait screw driver blade.
Thank you.

--------
I mail to Bosch and a shop.
But No-answer.
A year-end holidays... maybe...


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 20, 2009)

You can use a straight screw driver, but be careful....it will strip easily....I just purchased an extra base for my Bosch to mount to a second plate, and I almost stripped one, while removing it.....


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

John san
I went to specialty shop in down-town.
I could get it.
Just fit.
Thank you very much.

I wonder why driver in Home-Centre does not fit.
The reason is the one in Home-Centre is notorious Japan-Made, I guess... 

-----
I am too coward to use straight one.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Benny LaBaw said:


> John san
> I went to specialty shop in down-town.
> I could get it.
> Just fit.
> ...



Glad you found one. I admit I was a bit puzzled over your post indicating the one from Home Center didn't work. 
Just be careful, those little screws strip out very easily. One of them on one of my Freuds was stripped when I got it. Freud was only using two or three of the threads so I replaced it with the next longer screw. I think they are M4.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Carl san
Thank you for your advice.
Many tipes of head is the evidence of stripping-failure, isn't it.

I will change base to Jasper's...

I have not known a meaning of "strip".
I can find it at 11th. explanation among(?) 12 expalanations in my Dic.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Benny... "strip" = damage screw threads or slot


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

John san
Thank you.
Yes, I am glad I could get it.

At that time, shop-assistant said "I can not understand why it does not fit".
We did a bad choice, didn't we...

Anyway, I will be careful not to strip.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Jim san
Thank you very much.

I have understood it for a long time that a meaning of "strip" is a removing ornaments gradually to show someone the essence of human.
(Grammatical correct ? Please guess what I want to say...)
But this "strip" is completely opposite.
A language is very difficult for me...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes, Benny san English is difficult. Strip for humans also = remove ornaments, usually called "clothes"

You do very well, Benny san..


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Jim san
Thank you very much.
I am sorry for late reply.
Because I can not make a sentence using "clothes".

Clothes is the one of a typical Discontinuity, isn't it.
And it will make a some conflict between nations.
This might be pointed out by P.F.Drucker... I wonder.


----------

